# 39 yo, average fsh/afc, low quality eggs, failed cycles - any success stories/i?



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hello, I am writing to see if there is anyone out there in a similar position to me having had several failed cycles and of you have any suggestions in regards to protocol or clinic? I am unable to give up on my own eggs so currently researching which clinics may be best for my age and issue with egg quality. Plus if there are any success stories out there and what protocol you used. My fsh is about 8.5, LH about 4 and AFC about 10 (although 20 were counted a few months ago). So far one clinic said I should do mild IVF with chlomid. The other clinic said that this is totally rubbish as I have plenty of eggs and normal reserve for my age, so should make the most of it and suggest the use of BCP followed by long protocol and different drugs (like Menopur) so I get mature eggs plus perhaps different trigger like 10000 pregnyl. I am confused! We also have MFI but 2 clinic said this wouldn't be an issue...


----------



## orangepekoe (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi,  the different advice from different clinics is so confusing!  I am a similar age to you and not yet a success story (but working on it   ), nor am I any kind of expert, but a couple of thoughts I had were that you could go with a higher trigger dose (15000 pregnyl is possible), and in terms of clinics I think the Lister is brilliant.  They are very good with trying different things, and happy to work with those of us who have had a few goes elsewhere and need a new pair of eyes.  Wishing you loads of luck whatever you do - it sounds like you have plenty of eggs, I'm sure it's just a matter of finding the right protocol for you to bring success.


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

I did short flare protocol with Penny at Serum, she seems to get fair bit of success with that protocol, I see a lot of people doing clomid banking with her but it seems so laborious and you need lots of trips to complete but she might suggest a plan for you that suits, consultations are free with her too x


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi orangepekoe, first of all thanks for your reply! Yes I seem to have a fair amount of eggs left and my response to normal protocols seems to be ok although maybe a bit slow - the issue is they are 'old/bad quality' so looks like I've run out of the good ones (unless the protocols weren't right for me but after 4 goes I may have to face reality). Thanks for your suggestion about the Lister, will have a look. What I am most worried about is that clinics will not take me with my past bfns in order not to screw up their success

Blondie71_ Serum was the clinic that suggested the clomid banking cycle, still in two minds about it.


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Blondie71 I just saw you transferred 4 embryos, was it your choice or did Serum recommend it? As the one took and must have split, was there maybe 1 good one and 3 not so good ones?


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hiya well I managed to get 17 eggs with that protocol and ten fertilised successfully and were frozen (day 3), Serum froze 5 in a straw and as 4 thawed fine they suggested transferring 4 cos I was 40 and tbh it was highly unlikely all would take and they were right just 1 did and by some fluke (maybe genetic as my sister has ID twins and my paternal g'father is also an ID twin) it did split! Maybe Penny might suggest my protocol or you can indeed ask her if you can give it a shot? I still have a straw of 5 left just hope no more splitters in there lol.

x


----------



## orangepekoe (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Katkat, I was also worried about a new clinic taking me on but I had consults at two places and neither seemed too put off by the past results (I had 3 BFNs elsewhere, my signature is a bit out of date…)  They were more concerned about hormone levels, and whether they had a different protocol to try, which both felt they did but I went with the Lister as felt more comfortable there.  So far they have been doing really well for me.

Blondie, congrats on your twins!


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks Orangepekoe   fingers x'd you've found the right clinic   bottom line you need to feel comfortable with your clinic otherwise your doubts will overshadow every aspect, I felt instantly serum was right for me and I never felt 100% about my previous clinic so always go with your gut x


----------



## orangepekoe (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks Blondie


----------

